# Great Cage Liner



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

I was looking for something easy to clean to line the shelves of my cage so I went to home depot and picked up some plastic carpet protector. It stays put without clipping it to the bars and is easy to cut to fit.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

That's actually an ingenuous idea. I never even thought of that


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow that will work great for what I wanted to do, cover the holes in the FF shelves - how much did it cost!?


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

It was 88 cents a linear foot. It's 27" wide. I bought 4 feet and had my cage lined in 20 min with plenty left over in case they wreck some but so far they don't show any interest in it.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

I was debating getting some indoor/outdoor carpeting which is really thin and cutting that to fit but I think this serves it's purpose really well and is so simple to clean.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW I am so going out. As soon as it stops snowing. Which is INSANE btw. 

Thanks!


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you would rather have carpet it's not much more expensive. I think it was $1 something per linear foot... maybe $2 but it's 6 ft wide. So for $2 you get a 1' x 6' strip.

Snowing.... I'm happy that it's 45 in CT right now


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

The plastic carpet covering is probably better than the indoor outdoor carpet. Easier to clean anyway.

And speaking of snow there's probably six feet on my front lawn :roll:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

is that like plexi glass? my floors were plexi but the fingerprints made it look icky so i covered it with fleece  it is easy to clean though


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

It's flexible plastic with a studded bottom. It's made to put over carpet to keep it clean. The studs on the bottom allow it to stick into the carpet and not be moved.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just an update on using this as a liner..... It's the perfect liner. I've been using it for months now and it hasn't been chewed up. Doesn't need anything to hold it down. Cleans easily and quickly. Easy to remove and replace.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update on this! I was actually wondering about it the other day, and was thinking how nice it'd be to know if they'd chewed it up yet.

Do you have boys or girls? And do they usually chew things up..?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh nice, i was just thinking the other day about stopping by the dollar store and picking up some stick-lino, but this look so much nicer. will be picking some up along with some extra hardware cloth tmrw!  and thanks for updating this, it's good to get info on stuff like this. you have made the rat-world a better place!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

How does it do with urine? Don't the rats walk in it or are they more motivated to use their litter boxes than if they were kept on fleece/ My females love to use the fleece for pee and poop in the litter boxes.
it sounds like a great idea and thanks for the update.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

wow! i should try that! in canada, they sell those things at dollerama a dollerstore!


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought a rat manor yesterday from Petco. I was going through all the old posts on here to see what i could cover the the wire shevles with. I thought it was a great idea so i bought some today at home depot. My silly little girls don't see to like it on the 2 smaller shelves of the rat manor. They haven't bothered it on the larger shelf. (YET) If i got some clips of some kind and fastened the carpet protector to the shevles what do u think they would do then? Any suggestions and comments are welcome.


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought a rat manor yesterday from Petco. I was going through all the old posts on here to see what i could cover the the wire shevles with. I thought it was a great idea so i bought some today at home depot. My silly little girls don't see to like it on the 2 smaller shelves of the rat manor. They haven't bothered it on the larger shelf. (YET) If i got some clips of some kind and fastened the carpet protector to the shevles what do u think they would do then? Any suggestions and comments are welcome.


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought a rat manor yesterday from Petco. I was going through all the old posts on here to see what i could cover the the wire shevles with. I thought it was a great idea so i bought some today at home depot. My silly little girls don't see to like it on the 2 smaller shelves of the rat manor. They haven't bothered it on the larger shelf. (YET) If i got some clips of some kind and fastened the carpet protector to the shevles what do u think they would do then? Any suggestions and comments are welcome.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

yes, i agree that is a BRILLIANT plan! good work!


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well my two girls cant seem to leave alone. Thats why i orginally posted my first post on this thread. To see if any of u had any solutions. Please go back and read my post.


----------

